# Cholodin



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I was talking to Kramer's vet a bit about Kramer's pooping habits-not sure if it's incontinence or what to call it (guessing sometimes he can't feel it and sometimes he can and can't wait/control it). We got into a discussion of dog senility (which has a nicer name that ironically I cannot think of right now) and Anipryl. I went on their website, where they have a little checklist type thing and I answered the questions and Kramer is not showing signs of senility, just the occasional incontinence and hearing loss, vision loss that I would expect and that's fine. 

Checklist (from the maker of Anipryl): http://www.cdsindogs.com/CDSInDogs.aspx?drug=CC&country=US&species=OO&sec=210 

Also in looking at the drug I saw that you can not give it with Proin, which he is on. 

I ended up at a Border Collie forum where someone was talking about Cholodin. 

http://www.mvplabs.com/dietary.products.htm

I think am going to send it to his vet to check out (just in case-it looks safe) and may even try to wean him off the Proin after a couple of weeks of Cholodin if he stays on it okay. I think it sounds like, if it works, a good old dog supplement?????

I am looking for the version with the Hyaluronic Acid. And would really like the gel version but can't seem to find it online. That would be top choice, and if I had to would go with granules, but that doesn't have the HA. That's stinky! 

Anyone ever use it? Thanks!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Quote: Anyone ever use it?


Our vet put Heidi on it a few years ago but I can't remember why he started her on it or why we stopped it. Maybe I should order some for myself since I can't remember anything here lately









Heidi loved the pills, they smelled like fish food.

Michaela


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What is this post about?









Maybe incontinence??? 

I don't think Kramer will eat the pills. He hasn't unless they are in a nice chew form. 

But I am going to send the info to my vet I think. And may give it a try. It seems like something that would complement the Synovi and MAYBE allow him to get off of Proin. Plus have other good effects.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice find Jean. I did a little more reading - it has soy - so unfortunately this isn't for LJ. 

My Wooly Bear was on Anipryl for a while. It didn't help. Turned out Wooly had a thyroid problem. 

Dasuquin stopped the poop from randomly falling out of his butt.

The joys of getting old.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

This just makes me wonder if every senior dog should be put on a quality B supplement, like a B-50, or something similar with perhaps other ingredients. It seems odd to me that some very straight forward supplements seem to make such a big difference if you read the pdf info at that site. To me, that's more indicative of a long term deficiency. 

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/09/080902095110.htm
Pg 844 has the article summary:
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2163602


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

December Whole dog Journal has an article on senior CDS(cognitive dysfuntion syndrome) and supplements, it is interesting, though you guys posting could have written your own article on the subject. I wish I had read this a year or two ago, for Clovers sake.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I had no idea on any of this either. 

LJ's mom-do you think the gel has soy? Or is there another brand I wonder? I wish Kramer would take the Dausquin. Bruno liked it! He got it as a very expensive treat. 

Not on this a week yet (will be easy to remember because his vet gave it to me for going in the ditch) and giving it at least two weeks to see if there is any difference. Suprisingly he will eat it-and really seems to like it-that fish smell. Baccala! 

His appetite waxes and wanes and is on an upswing again-not sure if it's this pill or whatever it is that makes him eat more other times. I had been considering putting him on and keeping him on a tiny dose of Tylan which seems to help in a lot of ways-stool wise, belly wise...and just in that general abx way. 

You know what makes him really alert though? Christmas cookies. Yep-hold up a cookie and years melt off of him-he dances and prances and is ready to roll. Or a french fry. Meatball. Huh!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Jean, I looked up lecithin and it appears to be a derivative of soy or egg. LJ is allergic to soy and egg. Am I on the right track here? Maybe I'm not and lecithin is ok?

I did start giving her some Orti B vitamins that I daughter had - they contain Choline.

That Kramer - he warms my heart!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

My Indy is allergic to soy -- I don't give her lecithin because of that, but I don't "for sure" if it's necessary to avoid (most lecithin is from soy, unless you buy it separately and ensure it's the one from egg, the egg being the expensive version). 

Soy can also be antithyroid, so I'm careful not to give too much of it. HOWEVER, lots of folks seem to be able to handle soy and they don't seem to be walking around hypothyroid.


----------

